# Get a " DISC-O-BED" for a semi Permanent Setup?



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi
I want to convert an Basement Room who was used after WW2 as an Living Room and it have an Wood Ofen who are not used since maybe 40 Years or so. I guess the are fine. So what I really want get is a Bed for me when I take a lunch break and want a quick nap or like today when it get l late and some Pc, Server,... not want finnish there Update.

So what also is important I need to disassembly's the Bed if I have to move it and hopefully what never happen I need to move the area I live permanently. :vs_cry:The think who impress me the most is the can carry a load +150kg on the Bed who is quite near my size.
Is there some similar Product? Does anyone use that "DISC-O-BED" ?
Well I like the size that much but is expensive: https://www.discobed-europe.com/dis..._ref=&url=/Produkte/Home-and-Outdoor/Systeme/

Thanks


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

OK some how I figured this would be a round water bed from the 70's or 80's.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

User Name said:


> Hi
> I want to convert an Basement Room who was used after WW2 as an Living Room and it have an Wood Ofen who are not used since maybe 40 Years or so. I guess the are fine. So what I really want get is a Bed for me when I take a lunch break and want a quick nap or like today when it get l late and some Pc, Server,... not want finnish there Update.
> 
> So what also is important I need to disassembly's the Bed if I have to move it and hopefully what never happen I need to move the area I live permanently. :vs_cry:The think who impress me the most is the can carry a load +150kg on the Bed who is quite near my size.
> ...


Dunno.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Do you need a bunk (2-level) bed? If it's just you, why spend the money on something you don't need?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

We used bunk bed aluminum cots in the Army Tent we used for deer hunting in the UP.
WE slept on the bottom, and stored our gear on top to keep it off the ground.
Ground was always snow covered the first night after setup.
By the next evening the snow had melted, the mud turned back to ground and we were styling

Typical second week of deer camp stuff.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> Do you need a bunk (2-level) bed? If it's just you, why spend the money on something you don't need?


Since its a prepper Forum here I think about a multi use Bed. The huge benefit is it is:
a) Transportable by Car in the case we need to bug out.
b) Its for good (enough) for a Stationary usage in the case we must life in one Room in the case some bad happen.

Well I hope that I not need to sleep ever outside. I need some nice and cosy bed for stationary use who can easy be turn down if (and when) i reconfig my Home Office.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

User Name said:


> Since its a prepper Forum here I think about a multi use Bed. The huge benefit is it is:
> a) Transportable by Car in the case we need to bug out.
> b) Its for good (enough) for a Stationary usage in the case we must life in one Room in the case some bad happen.
> 
> Well I hope that I not need to sleep ever outside. I need some nice and cosy bed for stationary use who can easy be turn down if (and when) i reconfig my Home Office.


I will reiterate my question and simplify it: Do you need *TWO* beds?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Pricey but I had one like this used it a lot. Had it with in the middle east a couple times. under 3 pounds.

https://www.rei.com/product/158009/helinox-lite-cot


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> Do you need *TWO* beds?


Now? No. In a case of emergency yes we are ~6 Persons so 2x is a good start.


> Pricey but I had one like this used it a lot.


I know such but the are nothing for a stationary use. Especially when I am not slim and that would be a uncomfortable one.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If you're a big guy, like me (270lbs/122.5kg), a "cot" will not work well for you as a long term solution.
They are portable and easy to pack up because they lack any sufficient padding. They serve a temporary function.

If you need something that will hold a lot of weight, can be packed up, but is also comfortable to sleep on for along time, look at an air bed. The high quality ones will hold 500-600lbs(226-272kg).
As a staring place to begin research, see this: Heavy duty air mattress - most durable airbed picks


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Sure the not replace my bed in the sleeping room its just for a nap and maybe when I make Updates and the will not finish and i feel a sleep.


> look at an air bed.


The are not maintenance free and require a lot of space I would not want to spend.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

User Name said:


> Sure the not replace my bed in the sleeping room its just for a nap and maybe when I make Updates and the will not finish and i feel a sleep.
> The are not maintenance free and require a lot of space I would not want to spend.


 They make a lot of lighter easier to use potable cots at some fair prices shop around


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

User Name said:


> .........The ........ require a lot of space I would not want to spend.


Wait... what? A cot that compresses to about *the size of a Nalgene bottle* requires a 'lot' of space?!?!?!!?


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

When its inflated yes! I want to keep then in "hot Standby" we say in the IT. It will be always ready if I need a nap or break during the Day or Night.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

User Name said:


> When its inflated yes! I want to keep then in "hot Standby" we say in the IT. It will be always ready if I need a nap or break during the Day or Night.


Umm.... a cot made with an aluminum frame and ripstop nylon doesn't get 'inflated'.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Umm.... a cot made with an aluminum frame and ripstop nylon doesn't get 'inflated'.


He was speaking about my air bed suggestion.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Might depend on one's age as well. When I was young, I could sleep anywhere, even a hardwood floor. Recently we had a big changeup at the house, and all furniture was removed. I had a couple cots out in storage, and starting sleeping on one. First morning I felt like I had been tucked in with a baseball bat. After a week I was dang near crippled up. Went out and bought a cheap $15 air mattress, and sleep fine now. Cheap, comfortable, collapsible, packable.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

my solution for pheasant hunting crew that comes up yearly... cot WITH an air mattress on it...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> ... cot WITH an air mattress on it...


That's what this old fart does.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> cot WITH an air mattress on it...


Yes sound a good idea.


> I had a couple cots out in storage, and starting sleeping on one. First morning I felt like I had been tucked in with a baseball bat. After a week I was dang near crippled up.


I hope I never need to sleep there on long therm. Its a good idea. The point why it sound interesting to me the offer a Bunkbed who is perfect in a Disaster. How bigger the City is hot complicated it get when something fail like the Electric Power or so... Does other Company offer a better System?
Someone say its better you have something you dont need instead of you need something you dont have. Currently my biggest goal is to spend every € in hardware when the system crash I have some values.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

So I received mine today. Maybe tomorrow I will put them together.
Well I must see where the is made in.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> OK some how I figured this would be a round water bed from the 70's or 80's.


Brown chicken white cow!


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Have you considered a Hammock ?


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

I have want a System who is free stand and dont need any "external" support. Maybe today I could have enough space to build them up.
A good think is I can pack them together and use them somewhere elese if I need to bug out by Car.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

So I use them for several weeks and the are not that bad.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

One of those would be perfect for our "storm shelter" (utility room in the center of the house). Good for camping and would store out of the way. Cabela's has them for $290.

Lots of accessories (if you can find them)
















The wife and dog would get the bottom bunk, I'd be stuck with the top one.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sorry, it was all I could think of. Unless you want to break out the hammer and nails and build something.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

The one that I found who look like that style would not support my weight.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

What about a Hammock ?


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

I dont know how your (Home) Office look like but I would say in quite all case that is impossible.


----------

